# Bad Experience with Sunset Marine



## jsalafrio (Mar 13, 2014)

The first time I took my boat to Sunset Marine, after spending $95 for a diagnostic check, they said my boat engine worked fine and nothing wrong with it. After my boat broke down in the water and I was towed back, I decided to give them another chance to fix it. I then spent $300 to have the carburetors rebuilt, which they told me it was the problem. After getting my boat back the second time and put it into the water, it broke down again leaving me stranded in the water and I had to get towed in Again. I took the boat to a new shop, because I didn't want Sunset Marine touching my boat again. This new shop told me that the guys at Sunset did a terrible job and short-cutted the work. After removing the carbs, jets, and replacing the needles, seats, and O-rings, which were never actually rebuilt, they found the carbs to be plugged with some sort of silicon compound to hold the old float gaskets in place. I was told that should have never been used around fuel or carbs. Additionally, 2 out of the 3 seats were found to be missing the sealing O-rings and also, there was a Teflon thread tape that was used to seal the seats which plugged the seat causing improper fluid levels. After the new shop actually rebuilt and fixed my carburetors, my boat is running perfectly fine now. I paid a total of $400 for the work Sunset Marine did and am very dissatisfied and upset with the work they did to my boat. I called them to tell them how frustrated I was with everything and get my money back, they denied everything. He only wanted to argue. I have since filed complaints with the Better Business Bureau and Consumer Affairs. I'll keep you posted and watch out for doing business with these guys.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

*thank you*

will stay far far away from that place!!


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*New Post*

I do not know Sunset Marine,I do have a problem with a first time poster slamming a business on the forum.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Well tell us who fixed it right for you.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Take a look at this
http://www.yellowpages.com/pensacola-fl/mip/sunset-marine-3102647


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

RonA said:


> Take a look at this
> http://www.yellowpages.com/pensacola-fl/mip/sunset-marine-3102647


Hell, I'd be furious (if tru and it were me) -And I'd definitely be talking to a lawyer!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

the date on the comment was from 09/17/2011??


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Anybody remember a thread a few years ago where a guy had his bay boat stolen out of his driveway and the custom poling platform ended up for sale outside a local business?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

yep...this is why you should be an active member of the PFF. You would have known that they have a history of shady business, according to past customers with similar stories.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Yep!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Shady goes farther than the boat Business with that individual!!!

Who fixed it right? If you gonna bash you gotta praise somebody??


----------



## jsalafrio (Mar 13, 2014)

I have been around the forum for four years now and use it all the time and it is very helpful. The reason why I finally joined was because I felt it was important to let other guys like me know what happened at sunset marine so it doesn't happen to them. It has become the biggest hassle for me and I don't want other people throwing away money like I got caught up in doing. The place that fixed my boat right and helped me out was Gulf Breeze Marine. I have a lot of respect for those guys and the way they work is very professional.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

jsalafrio said:


> I have been around the forum for four years now and use it all the time and it is very helpful. The reason why I finally joined was because I felt it was important to let other guys like me know what happened at sunset marine so it doesn't happen to them. It has become the biggest hassle for me and I don't want other people throwing away money like I got caught up in doing. The place that fixed my boat right and helped me out was Gulf Breeze Marine. I have a lot of respect for those guys and the way they work is very professional.


Can't go wrong with the guys at Gulf Breeze Marine, top notch mechanics.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info; I always appreciate a bash or praise. I don't take them at face value but it will trigger me to start doing my own research and come to my own conclusion. I've come to find out that where's there's smoke there’s usually fire. One bad review does not make a bad business but a trend of bad reviews keeps me away and same for positive reviews. A post is just one piece of the puzzle. Gents - you have to do your homework.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You may have just ruined his reputation by posting this post. I don't mind paying money to anybody as long as the work they do is good and they are honest. That means a lot in my book. Just take them to small claims court. That's all you can do. Word of mouth around this forum goes a long way.
Thank you for the intel.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Sunset marine are crooks, always have been always will be. dont even get me started on the run arounds they have given me.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> You may have just ruined his reputation by posting this post. I don't mind paying money to anybody as long as the work they do is good and they are honest. That means a lot in my book. Just take them to small claims court. That's all you can do. Word of mouth around this forum goes a long way.
> Thank you for the intel.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


Did you do any research before shooting off, or is this your buddy? His reputation speaks for itself and it's shit. Plain and simple. Stay far, far away!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

When I was looking to buy a boat I went over there, decided it was a bad idea to ever set foot there again when almost every boat they had for sale had some major mechanical issue.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

RonA said:


> Take a look at this
> http://www.yellowpages.com/pensacola-fl/mip/sunset-marine-3102647


I thought to make a business successful, You are suppose to buy low and sell high. 
And yes, they are going to refill the inventory how ever they can. The owner of a boat should know when someone is trying to run over on you. Just because a outboard carbed motor isn't running well, doesn't truly mean a motor is no good. It means the carbs are clogged up. But if someone wants to believe someone selling a service, then he gets what he gets but he should have a newer motor now that he traded up. 
The motor he traded in probably only needed some simple carb work done to make the motor sell easier. 
Some people still have not learned that boats are going to break down and cost money to fix. 
Just as the fella did that joined the forum just to bash a business.


----------



## HOOPER (Dec 19, 2011)

*Bad customer service*

I too have delt with sunset marine. Very dissapointing. All i will say, is that i won't go there again.


----------



## Jesfgse (Mar 23, 2014)

will stay far far away from that place!!will stay far far away from that place!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Never heard of them..!! That says something right there..

You will never go wrong with Gulf Breeze Marine. I have known these guys for many years.


----------



## samlabuddy (Aug 24, 2016)

*Do not take your boat to Sunset Marine East Nine Mile Road Pensacola*

Took my boat to Sunset Marine on East Nine Mile Road in Pensacola for annual servicing, and asked for a couple things to be checked. I've never had a problem with any trim switches, but they "found" a problem and changed a relay, the other relay case I got back melted. Took it out on the water and the motor wouldn't go up. The motor is now leaking oil, never had that happen before, the oil is running from the 2 stroke injection down through the casing onto the prop. I needed a fuel filter, they never did that. Who knows if they really changed the impeller. I got the boat back with oil and grease all over the motor and back of boat. Now my water pressure gauge doesn't work at all, it worked before they had it. After $400 bill, this is what I got back. Taking it to another marine place now to have it looked at again. And what kind of place has a 45 caliber pistol hanging on the wall in plain site behind the counter? They don't accept credit or debit cards either, I'm sure because you'll have no recourse. Listen people, run don't walk away from this place.

9-27-2016 update: I took my boat to another mechanic and he said the "work" Sunset Marine a.k.a. Outboard Salvage claimed to have done, they did not do. The impeller was never changed because it showed wear. The foot oil was never changed. A BBB report was filed and Sunset Marine did not answer BBB or me. People need to know about this. Go somewhere else. And for your viewing pleasure, here are some pics of Sunset Marine's beautiful "works": first a pic of the "new" impeller they installed. Then pic 2 and 3 showing the accompanying "new" gaskets that went with the "new" impeller, I got charged for all of this as new. They never opened the foot at all.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I've never heard anything good about them but if the pistol upset you maybe you should find a more liberal business to use.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

samlabuddy said:


> Took my boat to Sunset Marine on East Nine Mile Road in Pensacola for annual servicing, and asked for a couple things to be checked. I've never had a problem with any trim switches, but they "found" a problem and changed a relay, the other relay case I got back melted. Took it out on the water and the motor wouldn't go up. The motor is now leaking oil, never had that happen before, the oil is running from the 2 stroke injection down through the casing onto the prop. I needed a fuel filter, they never did that. Who knows if they really changed the impeller. I got the boat back with oil and grease all over the motor and back of boat. Now my water pressure gauge doesn't work at all, it worked before they had it. After $400 bill, this is what I got back. Taking it to another marine place now to have it looked at again. And what kind of place has a 45 caliber pistol hanging on the wall in plain site behind the counter? They don't accept credit or debit cards either, I'm sure because you'll have no recourse. Listen people, run don't walk away from this place.


You were doing good until the pistol remark. Went from hero to zero just that quick.


----------



## samlabuddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Publicly displayed pistol was mentioned for the aggressive message of the business owner to unhappy patrons and/or would be robbers, not my personal political viewpoint of guns. I carry myself, no problems with weapons, but such a display should have been a HUGE red flag to me. Didn't notice it until it was bill paying time.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

One big advantage to being on forums like this is you can look up the shop you are talking about and find many threads about them and how bad they suck. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

He hopes that pistol will keep someone he shafted from kicking his lying ass to sleep.not that any one would but karmas going to get him. That I am sure of.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

samlabuddy said:


> Publicly displayed pistol was mentioned for the aggressive message of the business owner to unhappy patrons and/or would be robbers, not my personal political viewpoint of guns. I carry myself, no problems with weapons, but such a display should have been a HUGE red flag to me. Didn't notice it until it was bill paying time.


If he would have done an amazing job at a fair price would you have come on here complaining about the gun then? Probably not.


----------



## samlabuddy (Aug 24, 2016)

lees way2 said:


> He hopes that pistol will keep someone he shafted from kicking his lying ass to sleep.not that any one would but karmas going to get him. That I am sure of.


This is exactly the point I tried to make before gun politics came into the discussion. That pistol was in view to dissuade unhappy customers. Thanks for the clarity "lees way2". And thanks murfpcola but I found the bad reviews too late. A lesson learned.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

What good is a .45 hanging on the wall in plain sight?
It might scare somebody that means no harm anyway but it could get you killed too.
Never heard anything good about that place.


----------



## mick5731 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sunset marine was in a litigation several years back, used to be called "Outboard Salvage". During the hearing the guy bringing the litigation said I didn't know it was a junk yard or I'd have never bought the motor. That's when David changed the name to Sunset Marine. He's bad business! Known him for years!

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

samlabuddy said:


> This is exactly the point I tried to make before gun politics came into the discussion. That pistol was in view to dissuade unhappy customers. Thanks for the clarity "lees way2". And thanks murfpcola but I found the bad reviews too late. A lesson learned.


I had a similar experience at a business on Avalon Blvd years ago. 
But it wasn't a gun hanging on the wall, it was two German shepherds, each weighing 80 to 100 pounds. 
When I went back to complain about the damage done to my vehicle while they were working on it, the owner of the business made a point of bringing the two dogs from the back room up to the counter.

It was simply to intimidate.


----------

